# A good deed urgently required



## Nina

This is pretty simple... Please tell ten friends to tell ten other friends today!

The Animal Rescue Site is having trouble getting enough people to click on it daily to meet their quota of getting free food donated every day to abused and neglected animals.
It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on the purple box 'fund food for animals' for free. This doesn't cost you a thing.

Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate food to abandoned/neglected animals in exchange for advertising.

Here's the web site! Plus Pass it along to people you know.

Click to Give @ The Animal Rescue Site/


----------



## Mese

done and bookmarked so I can visit every day


----------



## jeanie

same here............


----------



## kateyblue

Me too


----------



## kad

Done and will visit daily


----------



## Sgurr

Clicked as above

Sgurr


----------



## missyme

done it too and saved to favorites so i can click daily


----------



## sskmick

me too 

Sue


----------



## minnie

lol its a great idea isn't it? i've been clicking for a while now


----------



## Claire08

done, clicked, saved to favs and passed to the friends that are on msn, will email it to lots of others to 
x


----------



## Cazmatch

Done and saved to favs.


----------



## hilary bradshaw

done, "i,ll be back"


----------



## Tasha

me too and sent it to my client list


----------



## Guest

Done and sent to loads of people - we'll all be back!


----------



## Sitmus

favourited for further clickage


----------



## Nina

I was hoping that one of the mods may make this a sticky, since each click is raising money for the shelter. 

Perhaps if we all ask, and rate this thread as excellent it may be done, since I am unsure which posts are considered for a sticky!


----------



## gazt

good idea done what you said i,ll get some more to do it


----------



## Nina

I am going to email the moderators too  Surely they cannot refuse when its for such a good cause


----------



## ava

Really good deed. I've done and will send to my friends too.


----------



## Nina

Just bumping this up again, to remind people to keep clicking and raise that money


----------



## Nina

Just bumping this up again, as sadly its not been made sticky


----------



## BlueCat

Done and Done. I'll be clickety-clicking daily, cross my heart


----------



## Nina

BlueCat said:


> Done and Done. I'll be clickety-clicking daily, cross my heart


Many thanks. Please email the mods and ask for this to become a sticky. I have tried but to no avail at the moment.


----------



## Guest

ive clicked a number of times, u can reopen the page and click again as often as ya want


----------



## staflove

Iv juat done it il keep clicking dont no how to book mark so got a post it note on my computer to remind me every day


----------



## Nina

Don't forget to ask the mods/administrators to make this a sticky. That way it will stay at the top of the forum making money for the charity


----------



## canuckjill

Done....Jill


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*ok i have clicked on this link and i hope others agree that i make this a sticky for now.  *


----------



## ava

I have sent to my friends this link. I clicked myself a number of times. Hope everything will be OK.


----------



## newfie2

I hae dine the click also and shall pass it on to friends..


----------



## Nina

Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to revisit this link and click to make money for the charity. 

Please bump it up daily to keep it at the top!!!!


----------



## LadyH

clicked it and bookmarked it, will click every day


----------



## Nina

Shame this has been taken off a sticky, so up to us all to keep bumping it up now 

Rescue centres are in dire need of money, and many animals will die if funds cannot be found. This really could be a life or death thread.


----------



## Nina

Up we go again


----------



## BlueCat

Back to the top we go


----------



## Nina

Thanks everyone for pushing this post up each day. It may be boring, but think of all the animals we are helping just by clicking your mouse.

It may also encourage the mods to make this a sticky and if its not at the top, people may forget


----------



## JimJamz

Clicked & Bookmarked here to now.


----------



## Nina

And again - wheeeeeee


----------



## kittykat

Just noticed its for rescues in the US. Shame they dont have something similar here.


----------



## Nina

Yes, I completely agree, but I always think that a dog, cat etc is the same the world over 

We just need to keep this thread at the top, to remind people to click and give each day


----------



## Nina

Up we go again. Have you all clicked today


----------



## Guest

yip


----------



## Nina

Just calling in to bump up this thread and remind everyone to get clicking today.

Would appreciate it being bumped up in my absence


----------



## missyme

yeah saved to my favorites and clicked daily


----------



## Nina

Just noticed this had slipped to the second page. Remember peeps, these animals are counting on you to keep this on top, since it will not be made a sticky


----------



## JANICE199

just done my good deed for the day


----------



## marlynaveve

Me too
Mary
x


----------



## Nina

Don't forget to keep clicking. We need this post at the top


----------



## JANICE199

lol thats my click for the day


----------



## Nina

Such a shame that the mods do not feel this worthy of a sticky  Especially since every click is donating money for animal shelters albeit in the States.

I wonder why British rescue centres have not gone down this road


----------



## Guest

ive clickerty clicked lots of times


----------



## Nina

Eolabeo said:


> ive clickerty clicked lots of times


Way to go  Up we go again.


----------



## Guest

done it again


----------



## Nina

Up we go again.


----------



## Nina

Up we go again.


----------



## Vixie

just done it and like the others have done its bookmarked and going to be done often


----------



## Nina

vixenelite said:


> just done it and like the others have done its bookmarked and going to be done often


Perhaps people power will force the mods to make this a sticky  Shame we have to keep bumping it up


----------



## marlynaveve

Done my daily 'click'
Mary
x


----------



## Nina

marlynaveve said:


> Done my daily 'click'
> Mary
> x


Thank you Mary. For every click this post will move back up to the top near the stickys   x


----------



## ava

Done it again.


----------



## Guest

All done  and bumpity bump


----------



## missyme

click click


----------



## Nina

Keep those clicks going  We will make this a sticky yet


----------



## JANICE199

just clicked.......


----------



## Vixie

just clicked and made the thread a sticky so we dont forget


----------



## Nina

Hey Vixie, thank you. From all of us and the animals who will benefit


----------



## mummyschnauzer

What www address site can I send to my friends please, as I cannot find this web page.


----------



## Nina

mummyschnauzer said:


> What www address site can I send to my friends please, as I cannot find this web page.


Try this Click to Give @ The Animal Rescue Site Shame we do not have one here in England. Oh and this was sent to me as a link.


----------



## vizzy24

I clicked!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nina

That is so weird. I actually put the email address not the link, and yet it has still shown as a link 

God, how I hate technology


----------



## Guest

done........


----------



## Ollie

_Same here, I have added it to my favs and sent the link to my friends_


----------



## Nina

Ooops, nearly forgot myself. Now done


----------



## krystil

same as everyone else saved and passed on


----------



## Nina

Yep, I am done for today


----------



## Vixie

Nina Cole said:


> Hey Vixie, thank you. From all of us and the animals who will benefit


you are all welcome  and I have also clicked again


----------



## Guest

me 2 

ive only just noticed this has been made a stiky  good one 

now all we need is loadsa peeps clicking each day 

cmon peeps...help feed the doggies  click click click click  DAILY


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> me 2
> 
> ive only just noticed this has been made a stiky  good one
> 
> now all we need is loadsa peeps clicking each day
> 
> cmon peeps...help feed the doggies  click click click click  DAILY


ha ha yep the more people the better


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> ha ha yep the more people the better


now yep, thats the spirit.

ill go gather a troop lol.


----------



## scosha37

Done!..........coz i didnt like that eye watching me


----------



## andrea 35

ive clicked again .


----------



## Guest

yay wd  haha..

hey ang on a god damn minute...people said they signed and i only see 2 names....right, im on the warrrr pathhhhh.. wahhhh


----------



## andrea 35

Your so funny !!!


----------



## Purrrrfect

Ok ere's my name.......

Shellyyyyyy!!!!!! aka Purrrrfect!!!


----------



## Guest

Purrrrfect said:


> Ok ere's my name.......
> 
> Shellyyyyyy!!!!!! aka Purrrrfect!!!


haha ty oh perfect one lol


----------



## missyme

click


----------



## JANICE199

I've clicked ! and i've added the link to my website


----------



## Vixie

thats my deed done today nice and early lol


----------



## Purrrrfect

I'm just waiting for my daily email so i can click away.


----------



## Guest

missyme said:


> click





JANICE199 said:


> I've clicked ! and i've added the link to my website





Vixie said:


> thats my deed done today nice and early lol





Purrrrfect said:


> I'm just waiting for my daily email so i can click away.


WOW u all stuck to ya word wow  ty tyty x but dont think im giving up watching youuuuuu...coz i aint pmsl 

Now go shop in their online store or else lol.

psss, im joking bout the store lol.

CLICK


----------



## Guest

comon nina..i aint seen u click today and write ur name as proof that youve clicked lol.


----------



## Nina

Loe, I DID IT FIRST THING SO THERE (Nina sticks her tongue out ) x


----------



## JANICE199

Have you clicked today? I have


----------



## Nina

Have now Janice


----------



## Guest

Nina Cole said:


> Loe, I DID IT FIRST THING SO THERE (Nina sticks her tongue out ) x


Haha ok let u off lol.

sorry im late..had loadssss to sort today, but im here now 

clikety click click


----------



## Vixie

tis done


----------



## Guest

me tooooo hoooo  ive clicked lol.


----------



## Nina

Yup, me too, clicked also


----------



## JANICE199

*i've clicked twice today.......come on you lot*


----------



## Ladywiccana

JANICE199 said:


> *i've clicked twice today.......come on you lot*


*PMSL that wud be me too lol i click twice a day in case i appen to forget pmsl *


----------



## sylneo

Hi Nina,

I definitely call this a good deed...and you're right, no matter where on this world as long as we help them poor animals
I clicked 20 times today. Will be doing it definitely every day, already bookmarked it, let other friends know which i'll keep doing too, Sylvia


----------



## Vixie

done for today


----------



## phillipa

done and doing it every day ive bookmarked it


----------



## Nina

We All Deserve A Group Hug For This Lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Done and will make it a daily thing now!! xx


----------



## JANICE199

*come on guys and girls don't forget to click today...i've clicked *


----------



## Nina

We really are a bunch of clickers lol


----------



## andrea 35

clicked again.


----------



## JANICE199

*its another day.have you clicked? i have*


----------



## andrea 35

ive clicked again...


----------



## Nina

I have also clicked  Where's Loe, not seen her click today yet


----------



## JANICE199

Nina Cole said:


> I have also clicked  Where's Loe, not seen her click today yet


*me niether Nina..but i'm trying my best to keep up the good work*


----------



## Nina

JANICE199 said:


> *me niether Nina..but i'm trying my best to keep up the good work*


In fact haven't seen her around for a while


----------



## tordiamond

Done and added to favourites to visit daily


----------



## JANICE199

*i've clicked.........*


----------



## JANICE199

*Am i the only one remembering to click? *


----------



## Georges Mum

I've clicked.... not sure how to say this but she is catching up with old friends. I really hope she isn't going to leave us. I like Loe a lot!! She is very friendly and cheery.


----------



## Nina

Loe was here the other day. I have clicked too


----------



## Guest

clicked 

i ave been catching up wiv old friends lol 

reallyyyyyyyyyy pleased a few of you are still clicking tho  xxxx


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> clicked
> 
> i ave been catching up wiv old friends lol
> 
> reallyyyyyyyyyy pleased a few of you are still clicking tho  xxxx


well I really hope you come back to us Loe we miss you xx, and I have clicked


----------



## Nina

My good deed for the day done. Forgot clocks went back :yikes:


----------



## Guest

Nina Cole said:


> My good deed for the day done. Forgot clocks went back :yikes:


LOL 

clicked


----------



## Nina

Loe, I wish you would change your avator. It gives me the creeps :scared:


----------



## JANICE199

*I've cliked too:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## von40

Ive clicked and i hope nobody minds but ive posted the link on my facebook so hope there will be plenty of clicks now


----------



## Nina

von40 said:


> Ive clicked and i hope nobody minds but ive posted the link on my facebook so hope there will be plenty of clicks now


Big hugs from me to you


----------



## banshee

bookmarked and will click


----------



## Nina

Done my good deed for today 

Grrrr, its cold this morning.


----------



## JANICE199

I'VE DONE MY GOOD DEED FOR THE DAY:thumbsup:


----------



## ava

I've done my good deed for today.:thumbup1:


----------



## Nina

Yep, me too :thumbup1:


----------



## mickyb

Hi I live in Nottingham, we have asite called urtown, I posted it on there, so all 3 towns can look and click :drool:


----------



## Guest

Clicked and bookmarked


----------



## JANICE199

*lol i've done my good deed for today*


----------



## Guest

wd all  glad to see ya still clicking 

clickerty clicked meself


----------



## Nina

Loe, where you been. Haven't seen you around the forum for ages. Oh nd I have clicked for today


----------



## mscott

:thumbup1: yep ive clicked it


----------



## Sweepsmamma

Clicked and book marked


----------



## Sweepsmamma

Ive clicked again!!!!


----------



## emochka

While you're there, you can also click on the Hunger Site - an affiliated site whose sponsors donate cups of food per click. It's an easy way to make a difference for pets and people.


----------



## Nina

I'm ashamed to say I forgot yesterday :001_wub: However, just checking my messages and made this my first job of the day


----------



## janno

Done saved and clicked again!! will do everyday


----------



## apple267

Hi there. Have just 'clicked', and now it's on my favs too. xx


----------



## Nina

All done. Better late than never lol


----------



## Mad's Dogs

will do with pleasure....!


----------



## Nina

Goodness, I left it a bit late tonight


----------



## JANICE199

*I've just clicked as well*


----------



## jilly40

i was clicking then i 4 got  so just done it .


----------



## JANICE199

*i've clicked today....come on you guys and girls get clicking.*


----------



## jilly40

how many times a day can you click?


----------



## mickyb

Hi am not sure how many times a day you can click I do it twice, but am sure they won't check if you do it more, I have just come back from Devon, went to the donkey rescue, it breaks your heart to see how they have been through hell, thank god for people like them who take them in


----------



## jilly40

i will av another sneaky click then! yes thank god 4 rescue centres.most of my pets r rescues


----------



## Spudlover

I clicked too


----------



## jilly40

my mouse was broken yest so ive just done a double


----------



## Nina

All done for today.


----------



## blakegsd

me too all bookmarked


----------



## Katie&Cody

Have sent on through hotmail to approx 20 people. Good luck to everyone else sending. Well done Nina for listing the thread.


----------



## paulkerry

ive put this in my fav so i can also do it daily, but its my first computer so im going to ask a thick question how do i email this to my friends so they can to do it ?:sad:


----------



## beatrix

Claire08 said:


> done, clicked, saved to favs and passed to the friends that are on msn, will email it to lots of others to
> x


Same here


----------



## carol

got it already iput a reminder on my phone for each morning to come on it and click it


----------



## snoopcat

sent to friends and put on favourite list, will try and do daily.


----------



## MADCAT

And me xxx


----------



## paulkerry

my status on face book tells every one to go to this site to click the purple box, hope that helps.x


----------



## beatrix

clicked how many times


----------



## Rhiannon

cant figure out how to bookmark.... can any one help???


----------



## Bonnyboy

Will visit again and will pass the info on as requested.


----------



## Spudlover

all done for today!


----------



## Rhiannon

aaahhh! done and bookmarked!! seems like you can click on it more then once in a day.:ciappa:cheating!


----------



## beatrix

Daily clicker here


----------



## paulkerry

ive put this as my status on facebook so that every one i know should do it hope it helps x


----------



## Spudlover

Just done it!


----------



## beatrix

Clicking again :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199

*I've clicked...come on you lot get clicking..*


----------



## marianne

Thanks! I get a reminder every day. Have been doing it for a long while now. Is it the same one I have here in the States? I'll have to check. If it's different I'll go on yours as well!


----------



## siany

I have done this today and added to fav, great post! :biggrin:


----------



## beatrix

Get clicking :thumbup:


----------



## siany

Done it again today...........Have you???????


----------



## JANICE199

*Just clicked for today..*


----------



## jordyminx

done, forwarded & copied for regular use!
thanks


----------



## gillie

Have bookmarked and will click too


----------



## beatrix

Sunday clicking anyone ?


----------



## justenuf

Mese said:


> done and bookmarked so I can visit every day


Me too ......


----------



## spitzcav3

What a great idea, have saved it so can click everyday 

Shelly.
Spitzcav Home Page - Home


----------



## pugsley Adams

I have done it yesterday and today, and well continue to do so, hugs!


----------



## SWIFTY

Will do x


----------



## SWIFTY

Sorted And Will Now Send Message's To All My Friends With Or With Out Pets And I Will Click Daily!!!!


----------



## justenuf

Have you clicked today ????????? come on guys....it's easy ......


----------



## tinamary

Ive been doing it for ages and ages


----------



## Nina

Yep, remember each morning, clickerty click


----------



## haverhillcats

Done it! Will pass it on. Doesn't take a second to do, and helps animals. Everyone should do it!


----------



## penelope

done and passed on to family, friends, neighbours, and everyone i bump into in street
very worthwhile cause, and i told hubby to pass it on at work


----------



## dipdog

done and added to my favourites so can do it daily.


----------



## goldendance

all don ,bookmarked,to visit daily
ive got a big mouth so i will tell everyone, he he


----------



## justenuf

Click-click-click on Monday !!!!


----------



## Spudlover

done for today


----------



## peklove

Me too, passes it along to my friends. What a nice idea. Thank you for letting everybody know.


----------



## peklove

Question...if you click more than once does it count? I click a few times and every time I get the same message, so not sure.


----------



## jade

Nina said:


> This is pretty simple... Please tell ten friends to tell ten other friends tSite[/url]/


sorted, will do it every day*****


----------



## justenuf

Everyone clicked today ?????????


----------



## peklove

Yes I'm clicking every day. I have set up a reminder. So hope they're getting the food and love they need. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## muppetandgemma

Done and have added to my favourites to check every day


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

ive been clicking since october  
xx


----------



## jambo

added to bookmarks so able to click daily


----------



## bullcrazed

saved and done


----------



## susiecue

Have Done It & Will Also Visit Daily,hve Book Marked It So Will Pass It On.


----------



## spot

done as above!


----------



## justenuf

Anyone new on here .......... add a click a day to your daily routine.....it's worth it x


----------



## LesleyR25

Done and added to favourites - will click everyday.


----------



## maz

done it


----------



## Sabre

Also clicked and added to favourites.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

.Bump....BUMP.......Bump

xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i'll be the bumper lol





BUMP......BUMP BUMP!!!!


----------



## Melysia

Done. I'll do it every day! Thanks for putting this on


----------



## Hennish

I have had this for a few weeks since i read this board, but I cant find a button to click on the website anymore?


----------



## jill3

ME TOO!! Will click everyday.:thumbup:


----------



## dipdog

bump bump bumperty bump


----------



## Victorio

Jobs a good'n


----------



## justenuf

Just clicked today.......


----------



## hairydog

Clicked as well.!!


----------



## justenuf

Have you clicked today ???????????????????


----------



## Nina

Almost forgot today


----------



## david3092

done it also


----------



## Varkhond

done. But i found i can click the purple thing more times than i can count. Does that meen if i click 100times i help with 0.6x100=60 bowls of food?


----------



## tracie

They do some lovely gear also. as I have just bought a long sleeved top with 'until they all have a home' written on the front with a little motif of a cat and a dog - really cute.

Well worth a look.


----------



## turkeylad

Done now sending with all emails i send.


----------



## sandymaynard

Hi
just given to to ten friends and they said they will pass the link on to their friends, poor animals, no animal deserves to go hungry or abused!
i hate seeing animals in poor states of health or injured!


----------



## booboo-la

All done bookmarked and will be passed on


----------



## Yorkiemum

sent to all my friends and bookmarked


----------



## sammy1

Done and bookmarked


----------



## hairydog

Done and put in my favourites.


----------



## Chayley

done it. Will do it everyday.:


----------



## lainee

saved to favs clicked and will click everyday and have e mailed friends so they will do the same


----------



## hairydog

Clicked 3 times, cos i missed a few...!!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

lainee said:


> saved to favs clicked and will click everyday and have e mailed friends so they will do the same


Yep, I've done the same


----------



## Olmossoft

done and bookmarked so I can visit every day


----------



## YellowLemon

*Done it and will click everyday :thumbup:*


----------



## DaisyBoyd

Added to my favourites and link sent onto my friends!


----------



## SHEIDSOFT.COM

done and bookmarked so I can visit every day


----------



## youve got mail

yes ive done it  ill do it every day


----------



## ramboto

A few seconds of your time will go a long way of helping pets needing care. Just tap on our network and we can surely accomplish a noble deed


----------



## Vixie

done it


----------



## Akai-Chan

Done and bookmarked ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## rtk

Done it and had added it to favourites.

Now had a better idea.

MAKE IT YOUR HOME PAGE 

Then you cant forget if you have a memory like mine


----------



## littlelugs

i have clicked and saved as a favourite also :biggrin:


----------



## waggytailsstore

Me too! ANd passed on to all our email contacts, will try to link it into our website as well altho not so hot on the technicals????????????


----------



## Rob

No probs...

A portrait is for life, not just for Christmas
Pet Portraits; fine portraits of dogs, cats and more...


----------



## pettpaintings

Done and passing on to all and sundry ~ every little helps


----------



## Minbari

Looks like a brilliant idea!!!! Bookmarked as well, ready to click each day


----------



## justenuf

bump bump bump people


----------



## chilliwoman

What a great idea....done it and will do it each day


----------



## barneythore

also clicked and set reminder for everyday


----------



## Guest

Ive clicked on it and will do so everyday. ill pass site onto other people so they can click on it too.


----------



## MySugar

I've clicked and saved to faves for daily clicking


----------



## dobermummy

Clicked it, set it in favs and sent it to everyone I know..


----------



## RowanWolf

Clicked, will click again and re-posted this on a forums I visit...think I will also add it to Facebook.


----------



## clayrelouise

Me too...done and will click every day.
Have put it on my facebook too. xx


----------



## Nelle71

Im new to clicking, but will click everyday from now on!


----------



## Emraa

Mese said:


> done and bookmarked so I can visit every day


Me too


----------



## Tigerneko

Clicked


----------



## jomaynard

Clicking rules!


----------



## Nathan91

MySugar said:


> I've clicked and saved to faves for daily clicking


same:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## blade1

fantastic idea! only problem is at this rate I'm going to need a new mouse soon! 

____________

Nathan









Dog Supermarket


----------



## Welsh_Moon

....done and bookmarked and email reminder set...


----------



## Denham

Consider it done:thumbup1:


----------



## christmas.cards

Some of us are right here on Y!A. We are happy to answer specific questions. There are also training forums on Yahoogroups, just do a search on them.
Do remember that often the saying 'you get what you pay for' is quite true. For every good piece of free advice, there are many more bad ones. Do some reading/research on your own and be careful who you trust.
Ultimately you should at least plan on enrolling your pup in a group obedience class to get practical experience with the basics.

________________
christmas photo cards


----------



## kitty 333

Job done will do it every day now and my partner will . I'm Kitty I have 6 rescue dogs and live near the Glastonbury festival site . Have a look on the many tears rescue site they do a fantastic job .


----------



## VickyF

clicked also

Vicky


----------



## maggiesgran

clickety click


----------



## Foxman

I have shared you post with friends on twitter, friendfeed, facebook, etc.


----------



## kitty 333

Nina, would u do a good deed for me and just look at the petition on the many tears web site and if you agree with it sign it. Many thanx. Mum to 6 furkids dogs


----------



## geneice77

_clicked and saved!!!!:_thumbup1:


----------



## Andriana2302

I've clicked and shall continue to do so every day


----------



## jessicaleighxo

i already do this  i will remind my family and friends xxxx


----------



## zturtilli

My family and I did it again... :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

deed done again


----------



## unoriginal_uk

I already do this daily for the Breast Cancer one....oddly enough I did not even realise there was an Animal Rescue one also! But I shall now pass this along to friends and also click daily myself....its so amazing to think what a difference you are making with just one click of your mouse every day


----------



## NorthernLight

Howdy folks, is there a UK site too?


----------



## D-Nova

Bookmarked and clicked, going to be all day clicking now lol


----------



## Vixie

deed done


----------



## stigDarley

Hi, I'm hoping this might encourage some more people to the Fun indoor Charity Dog show i'm organising on the 28th March 2010 @ Unit 8 Oyston Mill Preston PR1 8UR.

The Money raised will be going to the Preston RSPCA and the Doberman Welfare association. There 2 really good causes and i'm hoping to help raise alot of money for them!

As well as the Dog show there is going to be lots of freebies given away!

It will cost £1 per dog per class, With Rosettes given for 1st - 6th place. There will be other prizes to go with the Rosettes!

All first place winners will be placed in the best in show class for free.

The classes will include, Dog most like owner, best junior handler, waggiest tail, best fancy dress and many many more!

It's going to be a great family day out (please bring your own chairs :smile5: )

For full details please call Emma 01772 461024 or 07728014348 or email [email protected]

Even if you can't make it to the show, please let as many of your friends know about it as possible!


----------



## em007

clicked it loads lol and is on my fb


----------



## rottietao

all done 2day --- and each day!!!!!


----------



## bella wood

Good job pointing this out to us all. I've done the same as everyone else and will click daily from now on.


----------



## leosrfab

done and saved to bookmarks for daily visit


----------



## ButterflyBlue

Nina said:


> This is pretty simple... Please tell ten friends to tell ten other friends today!
> 
> The Animal Rescue Site is having trouble getting enough people to click on it daily to meet their quota of getting free food donated every day to abused and neglected animals.
> It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on the purple box 'fund food for animals' for free. This doesn't cost you a thing.
> 
> Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate food to abandoned/neglected animals in exchange for advertising.
> 
> Here's the web site! Plus Pass it along to people you know.
> 
> Click to Give @ The Animal Rescue Site/


ooooo i just saw this! bookmarked  and clicked


----------



## Jrtz_rock

Done and shared


----------



## defurdog

Done, hope they reach their target x

Sue


----------



## TheJockess_&_WeeAngus

Done  - I've also set it to remind me everyday via email and have emailed it to my buddies. :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

I keep clicking!!!


----------



## LostGirl

done...........


----------



## melmartinez01

bookmarked


----------



## axact

What about a UK site to support,surely the population of America can click for it ??


----------



## Gemmaa

Wow, 6 bowls of food!

Would be awesome if there is an English one.


----------



## li33ie

me too and i have told lota of friends and family xx


----------



## huskylover23

done and ive posted a link on fb xx


----------



## dee o gee

Gemmaa said:


> Wow, 6 bowls of food!
> 
> Would be awesome if there is an English one.


Is it not .6 bowls of food? Ya it would be nice if there was something similar closer to home.


----------



## springerpete

Done it, thanks for letting us know


----------



## Talie

Clicked , saved and sending link to my friends list


----------



## Spudlover

I clicked too.


----------



## lucybichon

Done! Going to do this every day now


----------



## nikkijoy

Book marked it ....... will pass it around too!


----------



## sonia123

me too ive been clicking it everyday.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty

i clicked it and saved on bookmarks, i also passed it to my oh to place on his motorbike sites as hes an admin on 1.Hope it helps:thumbup:


----------



## Charley A

Bookmarked and sent to friends.


----------



## pugalier-lover

done and added to my favourites...have linked it to my facebook as well for friends to do the same.good luck with this xx


----------



## staceydawlz

done an it will be in my box for visiting evry day x


----------



## jameserickson80

Great, I will bookmarked it too.


----------



## Petloversdigest

It's a great idea - bookmarked too!:thumbup:


----------



## lifestyle2011

Just clicked on the link and will pass on to friends.


----------



## Angie2011

FANTASTIC!!! Me to! added to FB and friends too! :thumbup: xx


----------



## jopetportraits

Done it and will now share it on Facebook.


----------



## Vegliacich

Done, and I will forward.


----------



## DaisytheTT

All done


----------



## s4simo

All done as well, and I have told everyone on facebook to do the same x


----------



## garyquate

Good job guys!


----------



## kirk68

Done and bookmarked, I'll get the other half to put it in his bookmarks too.:001_smile:


----------



## Amethyst

Have just clicked and will pass link on


----------



## lkm

I shall look into doing it now.......Shall also look into that site of the pet artist too, they look awesome.


----------



## rkrdogwalking

done and i have also posted it on facebook to all of my friends who will pass on to their friends, and so on


----------



## Clair Cass

Hey
Great cause....I will click the link now and continue to do so daily. I'm also going to post on FaceBook.


----------



## furryfriendhut

Same here!

Want to help!:001_smile:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Doing my daily click..


----------



## donna.

Done great job guys!


----------



## kat2612

done and saved so i can do it everytime im at my pc x


----------



## Marley boy

done and i will tell others


----------



## stanley

hi, clicked on as requested, will try to do each day and pass on the details to friends


----------



## RKD

What a lovely site. Done! Hope they succeed.


----------



## DobieWanKenobi

Clickedy-click!

Cross-posted the link everywhere I can think of, and know at least ten others would have clicked today. :smile5:


----------



## rottiemum

I love the animalrescuesite! And I've ordered from their store many times - great quality  I've gotten jewelry (love their amber pieces), clothing, handbags, etc. Never been disappointed!


----------



## kateh8888

Done on all three computers and will continue to do so.


----------



## lisaloo1

done it and will pass it on x


----------



## KeithMorrell

DONE  Will check back too daily


----------



## Lilimic

Done it and added it to my FB for everyone.


----------



## KeithMorrell

Lilimic said:


> Done it and added it to my FB for everyone.


OOOh Good Plan!!! (and hello from across the water kinda lol)


----------



## lovemybaileyboo

done ad link put on my fb and twit xxx


----------



## harvey2

Just clicked on it about 50 times 
and will go on it daily


----------



## stylemypooch

I'm definitely bookmarking this and visiting the website daily!


----------



## neddy1

Just done! I will also tweet this.


----------



## Wags

Hi,

I will spread the word around as many people as I can.

I have just done this myself and will also put an article up about it on my website


----------



## K9Graham

Done hope it helps


----------



## woodenart

I will add a link to our websites


----------



## Debby43

Will post on my Facebook page as well


----------



## soniamckay

done! congratulations on the good work:thumbup:


----------



## Barnjake

Done and passed on to friends. Will continue to do so


----------



## jackiep

Done today, 

Must admit i have clicked before but not continued for as long as few years ago i was really good clicking daily. Will try & remember :thumbup1:


----------



## Firedog

Only just started using this forum,will be clicking daily.


----------



## Superash

. Dunnit and saved:thumbup1:


----------



## Firedog

Stored in favourites.Please note that along the top of the clicky thing there are other things you can click onto help s well ie:hunger,autism,rainforest,breast cancer and lituture(sorry bad spelling)if we all clicked on each 3 times a day,maybe we could help make a difference.Might take 10mins but 10 very worthwhile mins.


----------



## bestforpets

Have just done the same - will pass on to everyone I know.


----------



## Cazz enigma

Just read this, so will start clicking!
Posted to Facebook too


----------



## Dogs4Evar

Just e-mailed it to my entire contacts list - it is very long.

Anything to help this cause!


----------



## mizzibell

Done...bookmarked and sent it out in emails :yesnod:


----------



## jthomas

Done! And passed on to my friends!:cornut:


----------



## sarahplanner

It might be worth them speaking to their local Pets at Home, they support local re-homing centre's and then their customers donate food to go towards the centre.


----------



## Cardi1

Nina said:


> This is pretty simple... Please tell ten friends to tell ten other friends today!
> 
> The Animal Rescue Site is having trouble getting enough people to click on it daily to meet their quota of getting free food donated every day to abused and neglected animals.
> It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on the purple box 'fund food for animals' for free. This doesn't cost you a thing.
> 
> Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate food to abandoned/neglected animals in exchange for advertising.
> 
> Here's the web site! Plus Pass it along to people you know.
> 
> Click to Give @ The Animal Rescue Site/


done Also posted it on my facebook & twitter


----------



## SueBoo

Done. 

Also sent out emails to all my friends :001_smile:


----------



## Cardi1

sabulba said:


> We can see at the current time a large number of organization are there but the sole purpose of these organizations is to just show that they were also active member in that work and nothing else.


done i will also share on twitter & facebook


----------



## TimothySRamey

Thanks for taking the time to discuss this. I feel strongly about it and love learning more on this topic. If possible, as you gain expertise, would you mind updating your thread with more information? It is extremely helpful for me. Thanks!


----------



## lski

done i will pass it on to every 1 i know


----------



## skip

Done and bookmarked it


----------



## SarahandShelby

Clicked and saved x


----------



## conac

I had visited website: http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com, and I had send this link to all my friends, people i know, and i think this work is very easy. some body can do it.
I love pets and i always against illegal acts harmful to pets
How to you?


----------



## DougalsDen

Done and book marked!


----------



## RockRomantic

shared on facebook and twitter


----------



## sensweet

Done!. Hope its still valid today.


----------



## dexter12

if you click on the link and click give for free, then come out of it then click the link again it lets you re click it i just did it about 6 times and so did 5 of my friends


----------



## Smokeypup

Done and saved also


----------



## auxonian

That's a great idea, going to pass it on to everyone I know


----------



## Smauler

This is _not_ a good idea - spamming friends and family with unwanted stuff usually goes down badly.


----------



## auxonian

Lighten up! Friends and family should understand that this isn't spam, and if they don't - what friends are you keeping?


----------



## Luz

I have clicked and replied so it is in my subscribed threads and can click daily.


----------



## Smauler

auxonian said:


> Lighten up! Friends and family should understand that this isn't spam, and if they don't - what friends are you keeping?


This is spam. This is not a legitimate charity (in my opinion). They're a not for profit organisation, but that means nothing unless you actually see what percentage of their income goes to the target of the donator.

Many of these organisations are set up with the sole intention of making the founders richer.

Try to find out what percentage of their revenue is spent on marketing (like this thread) and salaries, and where the rest of their revenue goes. Some setups like this have marketing and salary taking up over 95% of revenue (ie. your clicks).

This is also ignoring the fact that the reason they're getting money for your clicks is that they are selling that information to advertisers, debt collectors, and whoever else wants to buy that information. That's their business model, and I find it a little creepy.

If everyone here is happy buying into this ideal, I've no problem with the site - I don't like it, and think it's sleazy, though .


----------



## Amanda holl

All done


----------



## LauraJane9

Done and book marked, will post it to Facebook and ask friends to do the same.


----------



## TINKERTAM

Hi I have just clicked, do you need to do this every day ?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Oh amazing! I am going to share this on my facebook page and hope it catches on!


----------



## Purleygirly

Is there anyway to link this to Facebook, would spread fast there.


----------



## viksy

done and saved the page


----------



## ackerleynelson

Done...I have bookmarked this link also to click daily.


----------



## PrissyBelle

done - would do it everyday!


----------



## mickyb

Added to facebook


----------



## TorrieRacette

clicked but no response at all here, i am annoyed with this situation here....


----------



## Si2045

Done  saved in favourites so i can visit daily....


----------



## Honeys mum

Done, will put in bookmarks so it can be done daily.


----------



## little lisa

Pleased to help... Done


----------



## Hazy81

Done, and also posted to Facebook for friends to do it as well


----------



## Purrfectlywoofly

Done clicked


----------



## sashatwill61

Great cause, I've just shared this on my facebook too


----------



## QPP

done and bookmarked, since today I will visit everyday.


----------



## loopylori

done, bookmarked for daily visit.


----------



## Rosie64

done , saved and passed to family and friends


----------



## Roving Rovers Redditch

done, same here


----------



## mollysma

I clicked.


----------



## Tuff Mutts

Shouldn't there be a sticky thread to do with genuine charities or a page with direct links to these donate/visit buttons?


----------



## liamajhons

Done and shared on my FB page with friends


----------



## feathered bird lover

we also have a QA that has a large donation box so that you can either donate money, tinned/dried food/treats, leads, collars, beds/blankets, toys anything that can make PDSA dogs more comfortable.

well done to all for helping rescue dogs no matter in what manner they make they're donations.


----------



## AshG

Great idea posting this, done and shared with my friends, seems it's going ok?


----------



## Places4Pets

Done :001_smile:


----------



## Labradoodlemad

Done and shared on FB with friends. :thumbup:


----------



## wyntersmum

Giving this a bump xxx


----------



## Winterwolfwitch

Clicked and shared


----------



## poppy2714

Done and passed on  does anyone know of anything else like this?


----------



## JordanWalker

I have clicked on it and also bookmarked it. I will share this to my friends so that they can also share it to their circle of friends. Good thing I found this post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Brackington

done... Sam like it clicked and shared


----------



## Honeys mum

I have it on my bookmarks and click it many times everyday.


----------



## Mishka14

done and shared!


----------



## treaclethebullterrier

Me too - I hope that more people see this!


----------



## Halo1

Clicked & bumped.


----------



## RogerHenders

Hi, Clicked and saved to click every day.


----------



## Franki

done too x


----------



## silvi

Must have missed this before....

Clicked, shared and bookmarked


----------

